# سلسلة الفيديوهات التعليمية فى مختلف المجالات و خصوصا المجالات الصناعية



## mido61285 (6 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بأذن الله ناوى أقدم موضوعات جديدة خالص و قوية جدا و ان شاء الله تعجبكم


و موضوعاتى ان شاء الله ستكون عبارة عن سلسلة من الفيديوهات التعليمية فى مختلف المجالات و خصوصا مجالات الصناعة بأنواعها المختلفة و طبعا هذه الفيديوهات تصلح لمختلف الأقسام الهندسية و ليست لقسم الميكانيكا فقط فهذه الفيديوهات تعتبر بمثابه مائدة غنية بالمعلومات فمن أراد أن يستفيد فليتفضل و يأكل ما يشتهى فبالمائدة ما لذ و طاب من المعلومات الشهية

و أن شاء الله سأجعلها منظمه بحيث سيكون فى هذا الموضوع على الأقل فيديو أو أثنين كل يوم و متجدد يوميا بأذن الله تعالى

و لذلك أرجو من مشرفنا التثبيت

ستكون الملفات مجزأة بحيث تكون عملية التحميل أسهل و أسرع بأذن الله
بحيث سيجزأ كل فيديو خاص بصناعة معينة الى مجموعة ملفات مضغوطة بأمتداد rar
و للحصول على الفيديو كامل بأذن الله يجب تحميل الأجزاء المتعلقة بهذا الفيديو ووضعها كلها بفولدر واحد ثم فك ضغط الجزء الأول و هو سيقوم بتجميع باقى أجزاء الفيديو

و التحميل سيكون بأذن الله من على موقع الرابيد شير و أعتقد أن كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع موجودة بالمنتدى و مشروحة بالصور و أيضا كنت قد شرحتها من قبل و على العموم لو طلب أحد شرحها مرة أخرى سأقوم بشرحها بأذن الله

و يارب أكون وفقت فى الشرح و أذا و جد أى عضو مشكلة ما فى التحميل أو فى الملفات بعد التحميل لا يتردد فى أن يستفسر عنها و أن شاء الله سأقوم بالرد عليه

ولا تنسونى بالدعاء

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

عارفين ليه لأن بأذن الله سيكون كل يوم هناك الجديد و الجديد و الجديد بأذن الله تعالى فتابعونا

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله مع أول فيديو من السلسلة

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*​


----------



## ذو همة (6 فبراير 2008)

الله يقويك,

ننتظر بأحر من الجمر

تحياتي


----------



## mido61285 (6 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو الأول صناعة القوارب من الفايبر جلاس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته

نبدأ السلسلة بأذن الله

الفيديو الأول عن صناعة القوارب من الفايبر جلاس أبتدائا من مرحلة التصميم على الكمبيوتر حتى مرحلة مراجعة أجزاءه كلها للتأكد من صلاحيتها و كذلك تغليفه للحفاظ عليه أثناء النقل و التخزين حتى يصل الى مرحلة البيع

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظرو الفيديو الثانى أن شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## mido61285 (6 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو الثانى صناعة ال Clothes Dryers*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو الثانى صناعة ال Clothes Dryers

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

الجزء السادس

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظرو الفيديو الثالث ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## mido61285 (6 فبراير 2008)

*كيفية التحميل من الرابيد شير بمنتهى البساطه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الشرح كالتالى

1 أضغط على لينك التحميل مع ملاحظة أنه لو عندك برنامج للتحميل لا يجب أستخدامه و لأيقافه مؤقتا أضغط على زرار alt بالكيبورد و أنت تضغط على لينك التحميل فى نفس الوقت

2 سوف يفتح معك موقع الرابيد شير سوف تجد جدول أنظر أسفله و أضغط على free و فى نفس الوقت يجب أن تضغط على زرار alt بالكيبورد 

3 سوف تظهر لك صفحة أخرى لو نظرت أسفلها ستجد عداد تنازلى أنتظر حتى يكون صفر بعدها سيظهر كود و بجانبه مستطيل فارغ ضع هذا الكود بداخله

4 بعد ذلك أضغط على كلمه download مع الضغط أيضا على زرار alt بالكيبورد و هنا من الممكن التحميل ببرامج التحميل المعتادة مثل internet download manager و ذلك بعدم الضغط على زرار alt و لكن لا يفضل التحميل بأى برامج للتحميل مثل idm لأنها كثيرا ما تقطع التحميل و تضطر الى الأعادة و على العموم براحتك

5 بعد ذلك ستظهر نافذة لتحديد مكان حفظ الملف

و يجب مراعاة وضع أجزاء الفيديو الواحد بفولدر واحد

و عند تحميل الأجزاء الخاصة بفيديو معين على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك

أضغط كليك يمين على الملف الأول part 1 و أختار extract here

و أنتظر حتى تكتمل عمليه ال extract

و الف مبروك عليك الفيديو يا جميل

لاحظ أنه أذا لم يكن عندك أساسا برامج تحميل مثل ال idm أذا فأنت لا تحتاج الى الضغط على زرار alt أطلاقا

فقط نفذ كل الخطوات السابقة بدون الضغط على زرار alt 

و يارب أكون وفقت فى الشرح

و على العموم لو هناك شىء غير واضح لا يتردد أحد فى الأستفسار عنه و ان شاء الله سأقوم بالتوضيح

و كذلك لو أراد أحد اى صور لتوضح الشرح ان شاء الله سأضعها لو تطلب الأمر

و يارب تستفادوا من الفيديوهات بأذن الله تعالى

و لا تنسونى بالدعاء

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## سامح حسون (6 فبراير 2008)

الله ينور ياباش مهندس وياريت لو عندك حاجه عن السيارات تبقى خدمت اخوك 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (7 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع ويارات تتم متابعة با ستمرار


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (7 فبراير 2008)

احنا كان نفسنا فى الوضوعات دى من زمان 

والله العظيم اللسان عاجز عن شكر حضرتك 

وياريت اذا كان فى متابعه للموضوع يارب يثبت


----------



## mido61285 (7 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو الثالث صناعة ال Car Engines*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو الثالث عن صناعة ال Car Engines 

فيديو غاية فى الجمال و أكثر من رائع و أنتوا بنفسكوا لما تتفرجوا عليه هتقولوا كده

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو الرابع ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## محب الشرقية (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido61285 (7 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو الرابع صناعة ال Plastic Injection Molds*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو الرابع صناعة ال Plastic Injection Molds 

هتتفرجوا فيه على تكنولوجيا عمل أسطمبات حقن البلاستيك مفيد جدا بأذن الله تعالى

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو الخامس ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## سامح حسون (7 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقل رب زدنى علما 
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم اجعل هذه الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتك يا اخmido61285وان تنفع بها سائر المسلمين 
جزاك الله الخير كله ونطمع بالمزيد والتثبيت


----------



## mido61285 (9 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو الخامس صناعة السيارات البرمائية Amphibious Vehicles*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أولا جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة و دعواتكم الطيبة

ثانيا لماذا لم يتم تثبيت الموضوع الى الأن أرجو التثبيت حتى يستطيع الجميع مشاهدة الموضوع و حتى أستطيع أيضا أن أستمر فيه ان شاء الله تعالى

ثالثا أترككم مع الفيديو الخامس صناعة السيارات البرمائية Amphibious Vehicles 


للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

الجزء السادس

الجزء السابع

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو السادس ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## mido61285 (9 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو السادس صناعة ال Model Ships*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو السادس صناعة ال Model Ships

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

الجزء السادس

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو السابع ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## mido61285 (11 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو السابع صناعة ال Automobile Thermostats*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أولا بصراحة أنا مش عارف ليه الموضوع لم يتم تثبيته و بعدين الحمد لله يوجد الكثير من المشاهدات للموضوع و لكن الردود قليلة جدا على العموم سأقدم ان شاء الله الفيديو السابع و الثامن و بعدها سأنتظر رد فعل مشرفين القسم و الأعضاء و بناءا عليه سأقرر أذا كنت سأستمر فى تقديم الموضوع أم لا لأنه أذا لم يكن هنا من يهتم بالموضوع أذا فلا داعى للأستمرار فيه لأنى أقدمه أساسا لكى يستفيد منه الجميع بأذن الله و أعذرونى فى كلامى لأنى أول لما فكرت أعمل الموضوع كنت متوقع أقبال عليه ورد فعل أكثر من ذلك لأنه من وجهه نظرى موضوع مهم جدا لكن دلوقتى أنا مش عارف تقديركم أيه للموضوع و بعدين أنا تعبت فى تجهيزه جدا و أخذ منى وقت طويل لتحضيره فكل الى كنت مستنيه هو الأهتمام بالموضوع و أشعر بمدى أستفادة الأعضاء منه و لكن ما حدث عكس ذلك فلم يثبت الموضوع و كذلك كانت ردود الأعضاء قليلة المهم سأقدم ان شاء الله الفيديو السابع و الثامن و ربنا يسهل
و أنا بالنسبة لى نفسى الموضوع يستمر و يستفيد به بأذن الله الجميع 

ثانيا تفضلوا الفيديو السابع صناعة ال Automobile Thermostats

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو الثامن ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## mido61285 (11 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو الثامن صناعة ال automotive Oil Filters*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو الثامن صناعة ال automotive Oil Filters 

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو التاسع ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## بنزرتي (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخى
--------------------------------------------------
"ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه"


----------



## ahmed 3x (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الاكثر من رائع.....جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك...وارجو ان امكن تغير موقع الربد شير لانه تقيل جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المصارع007 (12 فبراير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع نرجوا التثبيت


----------



## محمد براهمة (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو تزويدي بشرح وافي عن الحركات التي تعمل على الهيدروجين


----------



## mido61285 (12 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة و دعواتكم الطيبة

و أنتظروا الجديد ان شاء الله تعالى

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## mido61285 (12 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا يا أخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة و دعواتكم الطيبة

و بالنسبة للأخ محمد براهمة أرجو توضيح طلبك حتى أستطيع أن أرد على طلبك سريعا ان شاء الله تعالى

ماذا تقصد ب الحركات التي تعمل على الهيدروجين
هل تقصد محركات تعمل بوقود الهيدروجين السائل المضغوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنا منتظر التوضيح

و أرجو من مشرفين المنتدى التثبيت 

و ان شاء الله قريبا أنتظروا فيديوهات جديدة جدا و جميلة جدا بأذن الله تعالى

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس الصراحه انا كل مبنزل فيديو انبهر بالابداع ده وكمان بتحصر على خيبه الامل اللى احنا فيها ......جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع مهم جدا وكمان بيخلق جونا الامل ان احنا نحاول نوصل للافضل


----------



## mido61285 (13 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو التاسع صناعة ال Compac Disk*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو التاسع صناعة ال Compac Disk

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو العاشر ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## mido61285 (13 فبراير 2008)

*الفيديو العاشر صناعة الأزميل ( Chisel )*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الفيديو العاشر صناعة الأزميل ( Chisel )

للتحميل أضغط على اللينكات بالأسفل

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثانى

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس

الجزء السادس

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا الفيديو الحادى عشر ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## عمروموسى (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يحيي زكريا غريب (14 فبراير 2008)

بصراحة ياميدو السلسلة مفيدة جدا جدا بس يوجد مشكلة فى التحميل لااعلم


----------



## yasser-999 (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

لاكن ياليت تشرح طريقة التحميل


----------



## mido61285 (22 فبراير 2008)

*مجموعة أكثر من رائعة من الفيديوهات التعليمية*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أولا جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و بارك الله فيكم على ردودكم الجميلة و دعواتكم الطيبة

ثانيا تفضلوا مجموعة أكثر من رائعة من الفيديوهات التعليمية

صناعة ال Loudspeakers

Loudspeakers.part1

Loudspeakers.part2

Loudspeakers.part3

Loudspeakers.part4

صناعة ال 3D.Signs

3D.Signs.part1

3D.Signs.part2

3D.Signs.part3

3D.Signs.part4

صناعة ال Hardwood.Floors

Hardwood.Floors.part1

Hardwood.Floors.part2

Hardwood.Floors.part3

Hardwood.Floors.part4

صناعة ال Poly.pipe

Poly.pipe.part1

Poly.pipe.part2

Poly.pipe.part3

Poly.pipe.part4

Poly.pipe.part5

صناعة ال Mattresses

Mattresses.part1

Mattresses.part2

Mattresses.part3

Mattresses.part4

Mattresses.part5

صناعة ال Braided.Rugs

Braided.Rugs.part1

Braided.Rugs.part2

Braided.Rugs.part3

Braided.Rugs.part4

Braided.Rugs.part5

Braided.Rugs.part6

صناعة ال Yacht.Wheels

Yacht.Wheels.part1

Yacht.Wheels.part2

Yacht.Wheels.part3

Yacht.Wheels.part4

صناعة ال Filing.Cabinets

Filing.Cabinets.part1

Filing.Cabinets.part2

Filing.Cabinets.part3

Filing.Cabinets.part4

Filing.Cabinets.part5

صناعة ال Blown.Glass

Blown.Glass.part1

Blown.Glass.part2

Blown.Glass.part3

Blown.Glass.part4

Blown.Glass.part5

Blown.Glass.part6

Blown.Glass.part7

صناعة ال Bubble Gum

Bubble_Gum.part1

Bubble_Gum.part2

Bubble_Gum.part3

Bubble_Gum.part4

Bubble_Gum.part5

Bubble_Gum.part6

صناعة ال Fireworks

Fireworks.part1

Fireworks.part2

Fireworks.part3

Fireworks.part4

Fireworks.part5

Fireworks.part6

لا تنسونى بالدعاء

و الى اللقاء بأذن الله تعالى و أنتظروا مجموعة أخرى قادمة ان شاء الله

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## mido61285 (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أرجو من مشرف المنتدى التثبيت

و أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء المشاركة بالردود 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياأخي الفاضل علي الموضوع الشيق هذا


----------



## مهندس حطاب (24 فبراير 2008)

تسلم بارك الله فيك


----------



## mido61285 (24 فبراير 2008)

*كيفية التحميل من الرابيد شير بمنتهى البساطه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الشرح كالتالى

1 أضغط على لينك التحميل مع ملاحظة أنه لو عندك برنامج للتحميل لا يجب أستخدامه و لأيقافه مؤقتا أضغط على زرار alt بالكيبورد و أنت تضغط على لينك التحميل فى نفس الوقت

2 سوف يفتح معك موقع الرابيد شير سوف تجد جدول أنظر أسفله و أضغط على free و فى نفس الوقت يجب أن تضغط على زرار alt بالكيبورد 

3 سوف تظهر لك صفحة أخرى لو نظرت أسفلها ستجد عداد تنازلى أنتظر حتى يكون صفر بعدها سيظهر كود و بجانبه مستطيل فارغ ضع هذا الكود بداخله

4 بعد ذلك أضغط على كلمه download مع الضغط أيضا على زرار alt بالكيبورد و هنا من الممكن التحميل ببرامج التحميل المعتادة مثل internet download manager و ذلك بعدم الضغط على زرار alt و لكن لا يفضل التحميل بأى برامج للتحميل مثل idm لأنها كثيرا ما تقطع التحميل و تضطر الى الأعادة و على العموم براحتك

5 بعد ذلك ستظهر نافذة لتحديد مكان حفظ الملف

و يجب مراعاة وضع أجزاء الفيديو الواحد بفولدر واحد

و عند تحميل الأجزاء الخاصة بفيديو معين على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك

أضغط كليك يمين على الملف الأول part 1 و أختار extract here

و أنتظر حتى تكتمل عمليه ال extract

و الف مبروك عليك الفيديو يا جميل

لاحظ أنه أذا لم يكن عندك أساسا برامج تحميل مثل ال idm أذا فأنت لا تحتاج الى الضغط على زرار alt أطلاقا

فقط نفذ كل الخطوات السابقة بدون الضغط على زرار alt 

و يارب أكون وفقت فى الشرح

و على العموم لو هناك شىء غير واضح لا يتردد أحد فى الأستفسار عنه و ان شاء الله سأقوم بالتوضيح

و كذلك لو أراد أحد اى صور لتوضح الشرح ان شاء الله سأضعها لو تطلب الأمر

و يارب تستفادوا من الفيديوهات بأذن الله تعالى

و لا تنسونى بالدعاء

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## mido61285 (24 فبراير 2008)

*الشرح المصور لكيفية التحميل من الرابيد شير*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الى كل من يريد التحميل أتبع الخطوات كما بالصور

أولا أضغط على لينك التحميل مع ملاحظة الضغط على زرار alt بالكيبورد فى نفس الوقت أذا كان عندك برامج تحميل مثل idm و ذلك لوقف عمل البرنامج مؤقتا

ثم أتبع الصور

















و بذلك نكون قد أنتهينا من التحميل 

و بعد ذلك نكرر ما سبق مع باقى أجزاء الفيديو الواحد حتى يكتملوا ان شاء الله 

و بعدها يجب مراعاة وضع أجزاء الفيديو الواحد بفولدر واحد 

ثم نضغط كليك يمين بالماوس على الجزء الأول part 1 و نختار من القائمة التى سوف تظهر extract here 

و ننتظر حتى تصل عملية ال extract 100% 

و بعدها سيظهر لك الفيديو و الف مبروك عليك

و يارب أكون وفقت فى الشرح

و على العموم اذا كان هناك أى أستفسار من أحد فليتفضل و ان شاء الله سأقوم بالرد عليه

يجب ملاحظة أن من عنده برامج تحميل مثل idm أو غيرها يوقف عملها مؤقتا و هذا ضرورى فى كل الخطوات السابقة

أما خطوة التحميل الأخيرة أى بعد كتابة الكود و عند الضغط على كلمة download فمن الممكن أن تحمل ببرامج التحميل مثل idm أو غيرها و ذلك بعدم الضغط على زرار alt و لكن يفضل عدم التحميل بها لأنها كثيرا ما تسبب أيقاف التحميل أثناء التعامل مع مواقع مثل الرابيد شير طبعا لأنه لا يدعم هذه الخاصية الا للمشتركين الذين يدفعون مقابل خدمة التحميل

و يجب ملاحظة أن الموقع لا يسمح لك بتحميل أكثر من ملف واحد فى نفس الوقت أى أنه يجب أن تحمل ملف واحد و بعد الأنتهاء من تحميله تبدأ فى الملف الذى يليه و هكذا

و لاتنسونى بالدعاء

مع منتديات المهندسين العرب مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


----------



## ENGINEER_AHMED (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يااخى وانا قمت بتحميلهم كلهم لما فيهم من افاده كثيره ومعلومات نادرا ان تتعرض لها فى الحياه اشكرك مره اخرى وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## طه مخلوف (6 مارس 2008)

والله مجهود كبير تشكر عليه


----------



## eng_2010ali (6 مارس 2008)

يار ت لو في فيديوهات عن casting تنزله


----------



## alsanhoury (19 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsanhoury (19 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsanhoury (19 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsanhoury (19 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsanhoury (19 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اديسون المصرى (19 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لك من علمك لحرصك على تعيلمه لاخرين


----------



## اراس الكردي (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
في انتظار جديدك
دمت بخير


----------



## أبو حسن2 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب لكن هل يوجد موقع آخر غير الرابيد شير للتنزيل منه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عيسى البلوشي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن اخوي تنزل المقاطع مره ثانيه لان المقاطع عنده ما تفتح


----------



## د.محبس (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا صحبى معندكش فيديوهات فى اللحام ............ منتظر ردك .


----------



## mostprog (3 فبراير 2010)

*جيزة - مصر*

الله يكرمك ويزيدك علم وتنور الدنيا كلها


----------



## hesham behairy (25 فبراير 2014)

بارك اللة فيك


----------

